# What to Bring to a Horse Show..



## katieandduke

I am aksing all of you to list things to take to a horse show. List things from essentails, necessities, and things that you would normally bring but to need. List things for local shows to far away shows.. There are some of us on here that do not have trainer and we only have ourselves, our horses and the internet.. This is also good for people that have trainers to know exactly what you have to have and you can just copy-paste and then print it! thanks to all that reply!


----------



## Spyder

A horse would be nice.      

Sorry but I just had to !!!


----------



## katieandduke

lol...yeah that would be a necessity!lol!


----------



## Pinto Pony

Camera. Second most important to the horse 

:lol:

Maybe do a run through at home, like a dress rehearsal. Pack up like you are going to a show and then get ready for the "show ring" and ride, pack up and see what things would have been handy.

I am not going to write all the obvious like saddle, bridles etc but a few things that I find are handy are
Pens
raincoat/umbrella
folding chairs
electrical tape
snacks for you and the horses


and thats all I can think for now


----------



## katieandduke

thank you for the reply.. anyone else?? lets make a huge list!!! you know my first passion is horses but my second is photography and i had not thought bout the camera..

and batteries! for me my camera hold 800 pictures so an extra memory card wouldnt be necessery for me but maybe for others!


----------



## Miss Katie

clothes so you can get out of your show gear and comfy shoes!!! My topboots kill my feat after a day competing!!


----------



## katieandduke

thanks for the reply.. anymore??


----------



## Equina

Here's a list I had made when I went to my first show (by myself!)

NOT INCLUDING ANY TACK OR RIDER APPAREL

-Halter & Lead Rope (make that 2 halters...last show my horse broke his!)
-Sleezy
-Shipping Boots
-Fly Mask
-Tail Bag & Dock Protector
-Hay Bag & Hay
-Saddle Stand
-Bridle Hook Rack
-Horse Cooler
-Rags
-Standard Grooming Tools
-Show Sheen & Green Spot Remover
-Vaseline/Baby Oil
-Hoof Polish
-Hair Gel & Yarn for messed up plait
-String or Pins for Show Number
-Water Bottles & Snacks
-Water Bucket
-Muck Fork
-Horse Treats
-Class List Sheet
-Horse Registration Papers
-Proof of current Coggins test
-Folding Chair(s)
-Checkbook! 

Many people bring a lot of grooming and tack-cleaning stuff...for a one-day show, I just do all that the night before, bag up my stuff, bundle up my horse, and everything is good to go the next day.

My first show, I brought 2 of every piece of tack "just in case." Of course, I spent more time hauling tack around than warming up my horse! Now I just bring an extra pad, but leave the extra saddles & bridles at home! =)


----------



## katieandduke

awesome..the list is getting longer.. in a minute i will post a long list including what is on here... anybody else got any ideas??


----------



## kickshaw

make up
cooler with drinks
mirror
cross - ties
fence nails (the u-shaped ones, for attaching double end clasps to)
double end snaps
hose
muck fork
FANS
extension cord
access to banamine, bute, etc. 
muck bucket
feed/grain
hay
electrolytes (multi day shows)
folding table

...I know there's more -- mind is going blank...


----------



## katieandduke

thanks for the reply.. anymore??


----------



## IrishRider

Don't forget wound treatment stuff just in case. And a cooler so your horse doesn't get a chill.


----------



## Angel_Leaguer

Hope I dont repeat:

for a overnight show I like to bring a chain and lock for my tack stall
Contact cards for the stall "in case of an emergency"
shampoo/conditioner
clipers
practice tack
kool-aid (in case horse wont drink the water...sometimes the case with "city" water.
bedding
double check tack and make sure it is all sound
all clothes/belts/ etc
clothes and cleaning stuff for yourself
curtains for tack stall

umm im sure there is more...


----------



## PG'sGal4ever

Besides the Saddle,Bridle etc

-Cooler,coil hose, sponge, bathing halter & lead, shampoo&Conditioner , detangler.
- Grain, supplements, Calm&cool, Electrolytes
-Cross ties
- 2 halters and 2 leads w/chain
-Clippers,Hoof polish, hair ribbons & rubber bands.
-Lungeline, Lunge whip
-extra curbchain,screws, holepunch etc
-Leather wipes to touch up before I go in
- Muck bucket and pitchfork and bedding
- 2 water buckers, Fan and Grain bucket

Im sure I will think of more later lol


----------



## juju

I haven't read the above posts, but if your going to a day show you need:
Horse;
saddle
saddle pad
girth
martingale
ear stuffies
crop
spurs (if needed)
lunge line 
lunge whip
water buckets
hay
grooming stuff
fly spray
show shine
TREATS!!
saddle rack


----------



## juju

Rider:
Show coat
show pants
show shirt
tall boots
helmet
hairnet
hairbrush
sweatshirt
gloves
lots of food ad water
several checks
A good attitude
im sure im forgetting something so i might add to the lists later!!!


----------



## Caboose

Probably repeating but I didn't see it anywhere, a First Aid kit would probably be ideal.


----------



## sempre_cantando

I always take spare plaiting supplies... it is really annoying if a plait loosens or comes out and you don't have anything to put it back up with.


----------



## Flexion

Your tack & tack trunk
Halter and leadrope
Grooming supplies
Hoof polish
Stencils if you're going to do quarter marks
Flymask
Shipping Boots
Coolers/blankets
Banamine, bute, etc. (just in case)
Hay
Haynets for the trailer
Tack cleaning supplies
Tail Bag
Muck Fork
Fly Spray
ShowSheen or whatever you usually use
Show attire
Polo wraps, boots, etc. if your horse needs them
Spurs and crop if need be
Electrolytes (for shows lasting more than a day)
Checkbook
Small amount of cash (if there are concession stands or anything)
Umbrella/raincoat (in case it rains.. I left mine at home once and it rained and it was NOT fun.)
Feed/grain/bran mash/whatever
Feed buckets


----------



## Midwest Paint

Dont forget.. Registration papers for the show and for the horses showing, along with membership ID's that many shows require! I will work on my list and post it later.. LOL! I think its going to be long!


----------

